# Parcel sending Cairo - Europe



## Mantas (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello all,
Has any of the expats living in Cairo ever sent a parcel, be it any size (envelope, box, etc..) to Europe ? If so, what service did you use and how expensive was it ? Thank you in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I used to send parcel regularly to Spain 
Take your unsealed parcel to the main post office along with your passport and copy 
The price depends on weight and destination.. and how you want the parcel to go, air or sea
Parcels can be tracked via a tracking number
I have never had any problem doing this all my parcels have arrived safe and sound.


----------

